# Vote Now For Your Favorite True Love Contest Picture



## Petguide.com

> We wanted to make sure that everyone had the same chance to get as many 'Likes' (which count as votes for their picture. That’s why we posted all the photos at the same time and why we’ve posted detailed instructions on how to get as many likes for your photo as possible.)
> 
> 1. Go to PetGuide.com’s *True Love Photo Contest Album* (click PHOTOS tab under our cover photo, click ALBUMS and click on True Love Photo Contest) – this is where all of the entries are located. Here’s the link: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.953873377956740.1073741834.167700526574033&type=1
> 
> 2. Find your favorite picture in the album and 'Like' it
> 
> The four pictures with the most likes win. The Grand Prize winner – the photo with the most likes – takes home the PetChatz video communication system. The next two runners up will receive a True Love prize pack, and the fourth most-liked photo wins the Loving Pets Prize Pack. Check out all the goodies on our official contest page.
> 
> Good luck! We’ll be announcing the winners on our blog on February 16.


Click Here to Vote Now For Your Favorite True Love Contest Picture at PetGuide.com.


----------

